# A Vizsla Sunset



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Miss Blaze had a brush with death followed by a long recovery last month, so she had been out of service for a while. This is a picture I took the other day at the end of her first hunt back out.


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad Blaze is on the mend and wow, what an awesome picture!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

John, 
Very sorry to hear about Blaze, but glad she is doing better.
Fantastic picture you posted.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

That is an awesome photo. Has to be one of my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow!!! Amazing pic!!! ;D


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

beautiful photo! I'm jealous of that weather you've got there too...


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

What a beautiful picture, I'm jealous, all it does here in Seattle lately is rain rain and more rain!!


----------

